# Meetings > Ομάδες Εργασίας >  Πρόταση για όμαδα 5 γίγα

## papashark

Ύστερα από αρκετές συζητήσεις που έχουμε κάνει από εδώ και από εκεί, έχει σχηματιστεί η πρόταση να δημιουργηθεί μία ομάδα για τους 5 γίγα με όσους έχουν τις γνώσεις, την όρεξη, έχουν μαζέψει λίγη εμπειρία, ή έχουν την όρεξη να αποκτήσουν την γνώση και την εμπειρία.

Περιμένουμε τις σκέψεις σας και τις απόψεις σας, προκειμένου να κανονίσουμε μια πρώτη συνάντηση για τον σχηματισμό της ομάδας.

----------


## socrates

Εγώ είμαι μέσα!  ::

----------


## dti

Ενδιαφέρομαι κι εγώ. Κανονικά όμως δεν αποτελεί αντικείμενο γενικότερα της ομάδας rf ?  ::  
Ασχετο, αλλά ποιός ξέρει, *ίσως* σχετικό:
Η θεματική ενότητα 5 GHz στην οποία είχαν πρόσβαση συγκεκριμένα άτομα παλιότερα, εξαφανίστηκε...  ::

----------


## sotiris

Με ενδιαφέρει και μένα.
Εγώ ανοίκω στην κατηγορία αυτή: _έχουν την όρεξη να αποκτήσουν την γνώση και την εμπειρία._

----------


## spirosco

Πσστ...παληκαρι...Πιασε μια και για μενα  ::

----------


## ysam

Οπα Οπα ..... ΟΠΑ ΕΙΠΑ ΛΕΩ...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## cisco

Και εγώ μέσα είμαι...

----------


## Billgout

Να το βαρύνουμε?

και 'γω μέσα...Όρεξη έχω (γενικώς δυστηχώς)  ::

----------


## papashark

Tι λέτε για την Δευτέρα κατά τις 21:00 στην Έδρα ?

----------


## sotiris

Εγώ είμαι μέσα.

----------


## racer

Οκ  ::

----------


## ysam

@racer -> Μήπως ευκειρίας δοθήσας βρεθείτε και με τον Jabarlee να παραλάβεις κάτι κάρτες 2-port Ethernet για εμένα και τον Hobbit και το feederάκι μου? (απλά αν γίνει κάτι τέτιο πρέπει να σου δώσω και κάποια λεφτά για το feeder)

-Γιάννης

----------


## Achille

ysam: Σβήσε καλύτερα τη δημοσίευσή σου και στείλε ένα pm  ::

----------


## socrates

Αν είμαι Αθήνα θα έρθω!

----------


## JS

Αν με θέλετε θα έρθω. Έχω και εμπειρία  ::  
Χρειαζόμαστε συστατικές επιστολές ;

----------


## john70

Φαι , θα έχει μετα ?

 ::

----------


## nkladakis

φαΐ έχει πάντα μετά  ::

----------


## john70

> φαΐ έχει πάντα μετά


Τότε το θέμα αποκτά ένα παραπάνω ενδιαφέρον , μακάρι η παρουσία μου να μήν κόψει την όρεξη σε κάποιους  ::  

Καλό θα είναι πάντως να υπάρχει και υλικό - προεργασία, για να μήν πάμε στα τυφλά. Ας ανοίξει ο Πανος μία ατζέντα θεμάτων και προσθέτουμε ... ώστε να μήν το ξενυχτήσουμε , αλλά να βγάλουμε και άκρη

----------


## Billgout

μέσα......

----------


## JS

Εγώ θα φέρω και προσφορές εξοπλισμού αν ενδιαφέρουν.
Φυσικά απο την καλή, έμπιστη (και προσοδοφόρα) πηγή μου  ::

----------


## jungle traveller

Παιδιά και εγω μεσα ειμαι αλλα δεν εχω εμπειρια ουτε και γνωσεις αλλα θελω πολυ να μαθω.Με δεχεστε??  ::   ::   ::  


Φιλικα Βαγγελης

----------


## papashark

Θα πρέπει να ξέρεις τα βασικά από τους 2.4 και RF γενικότερα, εάν κατέχεις αυτά τότε ναι θα μπορείς να συμμετάσχεις και εσύ, αλλά και όσοι άλλοι θέλουν αλλά δεν είναι εμπειροί.

Εάν δεν κατέχεις τα βασικά τότε θα είναι πρόβλημα να παρακολουθήσεις.

----------


## jungle traveller

τα βασικα για 2.4 ghz τα ξερω οποτε δεν πιστευω να εχω κανενα προβλημα!!Τελικα στις 19 Ιουλιου στις 21:00 θα συναντηθουμε??Μπορει να πει καποιος την διευθυνση??



Φιλικα Βαγγελης

----------


## papashark

Υπενθήμυση

Σήμερα 21:00

Σκίππης 48 Καλλιθέα !

----------


## messinianet

Να έρθω και εγώ; (Όλοι οι καλοί χωράνε ::

----------


## Billgout

.....  ::   ::  Δυστηχώς επαγγελματικοί λόγοι θα με κρατήσουν off (για καλό ειναι βέβαια......) ελπίζω να χωράω σε επόμενη συνάντηση.... τα ρέστα θα τα πληροφορηθώ από εξέχον μέλος της ομάδος  :: 

Αυτό που με στεναχωρεί περισσότερο είναι οτι θα απουσιάζω από το γεύμα εργασίας  ::

----------


## papashark

Eμένα θα μου επιτρέψετε να μην ξανασυμμετάσχω σε ομάδα με 20 άτομα χωρίς συντονιστή......

Το να κάθομαι 2-3 ώρες χωρίς αντζέντα σε επίπεδο καφενείου, είναι για μένα ψυχοφθόρο όταν περιμένω να γίνει οργάνωση....

(α και δεν με χάλασαν οι "άσχετοι" που είχαν έρθει, ήταν πολύ πιο σωστοί στην συμμετοχή τους από τους σχετικούς.......)

----------


## Ifaistos

Απλά να πω ότι όντως υπάρχει έλεγχος της απόστασης του link στο 802.11α και είναι "function"  ::   ::   ::  που ελέγχετε από το firmware και όχι από το hardware  ::  

Όσο για τα υπόλοιπα που είπε ο Πάνος, το Ελληνικό "δαιμόνιο" ξαναχτύπησε (δυστηχώς)  ::  
Άμα ποτέ καταφέρουμε να συνενοηθούμε για...οτιδήποτε... εγώ θα βάλω slackware  ::

----------


## sotiris

> Όσο για τα υπόλοιπα που είπε ο Πάνος, το Ελληνικό "δαιμόνιο" ξαναχτύπησε (δυστηχώς)  
> Άμα ποτέ καταφέρουμε να συνενοηθούμε για...οτιδήποτε... εγώ θα βάλω slackware


Αν και με δυσκολιες στον συντονισμο,στο τελος καταληξαμε καπου...αποφασιστηκε να κανουμε αμεσα δοκιμες τοσο στα 3Km (που ειναι και το κατωφλι του "να ζει κανεις ή να μην ζει"),οσο και σε μικροτερη αποσταση για ελεγχο των συσκευων.

κατα τ'αλλα μπορει για οσους εχουν ασχοληθει καποιους μηνες πριν με το θεμα να ηταν βαρετα και γνωστα οσα ειπαν τα παιδια,αλλα για οσους δεν ειχαν ασχοληθει ξανα ηταν μια συσσωρευμενη γνωση και εμπειρια.

εγω εχω μια αλλη ερωτηση (εαν ολα πανε καλα με τις δοκιμες):

πως θα γινει να προστατευθει αυτη η μπαντα απο οτι εγινε στα 2.4 ?
πως θα σταματησουμε μονο στα ΒΒ και δεν θα γεμισει και αυτη η μπαντα απο δεκαδες εκατονταδες λινκ?

δεδομενου οτι ολα ακομα ειναι παρανομα (αλλα σε αναμονη της επερχομενης απελευθερωσης),ειναι σωστοτερο να κινηθουμε στην συχνοτητα που θα ελευθερωθει (με λιγες συσκευες στην αγορα) ή να κινηθουμε και στις 3 συχνοτητες (με περισσοτερες και πιο φτηνες επιλογες)?

(εμενα θελουν να μου βαλουν slackware με το "ζορι"  ::   ::   :: ....καποιος slackιτης θελει να αποκτησει δουλεια για τον ελευθερο χρονο του  ::  )

Στελιο το firmware ειναι κατι το οποιο μπορουμε να επεμβουμε με καποιο τροπο και να αλλαξουμε αυτο τον περιορισμο ή ειναι κατι εξωφρενικα παραλογο αυτο που λεω?

----------


## ysam

Οπα Οπα ΠαπαΚαρχαρία, θα έπρεπε συντονιστής να είναι αυτός που κανονίζει την συνάντηση.. και θα .. 

1> Ορίζει την αρχική αντζέντα καθώς και την τελευταία ημέρα υποβολής προσθηκών από άλλους που θέλουν να παρεβρεθούν. (συνήθος 1-2 μέρες πριν για να υπάρχει χρόνος επεξεργασίας)

2> Όσοι παρευρίσκονται και έχουν κάτι να πούν θα βάζουν από πριν στην αντζέντα τα θέματά τους και πριν την τελευταία μέρα υποβολής.

3> Θα πρέπει να ορίζει τον max χρόνο διάρκιας της συνάντησης για να μην πλατιάζουν οι συζητήσεις και τελικα γίνουν τα γνωστά.. 

4> Αν υπάρχει χρόνος αφού συζητηθούν τα της Αντζέντας τότε και μόνο τότε θα συζητόνται extra θέματα εκτός αντζέντας.

5> Τέλος θα πρέπει να υπάρχουν minutes για να μπορούν οι μη παρευρεσκόμενοι να πάρουν μυρωδιά, είτε με κάποιο κασσετοφωνάκι είτε γραμμένα κάπου από κάποιον παρευρεσκόμενο που θα εκτελει χρέει γραμματέα (δεν είναι κακό θα εχει καλύτερη άποψη από όλους!! ) 

*Δεν είναι υπόδειξη απλά σε επόμενη θεωρώ ότι κάπως έτσι πρέπει να γίνει, είδικα σε σοβαρά θέματα όπως αυτό.*

Ναί?  ::  

-Γιάννης

----------


## ysam

-> Sotiris

Δεν γίνεται να αποφήγει κανείς την μοίρα του, μόνο να την καθηστερήσει λίγο.

Για αυτό λοιπόν και αφού μερικοί από εμάς (αν όχι όλοι) που είμαστε λάτρες της τεχνολογίας θα πρέπει να είμαστε πάντα ένα βήμα μπροστά για να αποφεύγουμε τους [email protected] και τους θοριβους που δημιουργούν.

-Γιάννης

----------


## Ifaistos

> Στελιο το firmware ειναι κατι το οποιο μπορουμε να επεμβουμε με καποιο τροπο και να αλλαξουμε αυτο τον περιορισμο ή ειναι κατι εξωφρενικα παραλογο αυτο που λεω?


> Could you point me to the place, where the ack timeout is handled. I
> could modify the source to hard code it to a different value or create
> an interface for it. 

Sam meant to say that even though the hardware supports this, this
feature is not exported by the HAL which means you cannot use it. Since
you most likely do not have the source code for the HAL (it is not
public and can only be obtained through proper contract/NDAs with
atheros), you cannot modify its source code

----------


## Mick Flemm

Απ' ότι κατάλαβα για madwifi λέτε  :: , όντως το HAL (Hardware Access Layer) είναι closed source γιατί ο πομποδέκτης έχει μεγαλύτερες δυνατότητες και μπορεί να χρησημοποιηθεί για παράνομες δραστηριότητες, οπότε για να είναι εντάξει με την FCC το κλείσαν...

Το madwifi θα είναι στον επόμενο Kernel που θα pachάρω για το awmn...

----------


## ngia

Ας πάρουμε ένα σενάριο εκπομπής ενός 1500 αριού πακέτου σε ένα 802.11α σύστημα με απόσταση* 1Κμ*.

1. Τη χρονική στιγμή *0μs* το πρώτο σύμβολο αρχίζει να εκπέμπεται από τον Α
2. Τη στιγμή *242μs* το τελευταίο σύμβολο εκπέμπεται από τον Α
3. Τη στιγμή *245.3μs* το τελευταίο σύμβολο λαμβάνεται από τον Β
4. Τη στιγμή *246.3μs* ο Β έχει γυρίσει από λήψη σε εκπομπή, έχει κάνει το MAC proccessing και αρχίζει να εκπέμπει το πρώτο σύμβολο του πακέτου επιβεβαίωσης ACK
5. Τη στιγμή *249.6μs* ο Α λαμβάνει το πρώτο σύμβολο του πακέτου ACK.

H απόσταση ανάμεσα στα γεγονότα 2 και 5 πρέπει να είναι μικρότερη από μία χρονοθυρίδα δηλαδή *9μs*. Στο παράδειγμα είναι 7.6μs.
Αν είναι έτσι τα πράγματα κάνοντας κάποιες υποθέσεις όπως ότι η μεταγωγή και το proccessing γίνονται σε 1μs, βγαίνει ότι η μέγιστη απόσταση είναι της τάξεως του 1Κμ.

Το πρότυπο λέει ότι μέσα σε 9μs πρέπει να γίνουν
 ::  Μεταγωγή από την λήψη στην εκπομπή ή το αντίστροφο
 ::  Επεξεργασία του MAC πλαισίου
 ::  Ανίχνευση κατελειμμένου καναλιού (CCA, Clear Channel Assessment) (<4μs)

Μάλιστα το πρότυπο λέει ότι ο χρόνος ραδιομετάδοσης θεωρείται ότι είναι τμήμα του τελευταίου χρονικού διαστήματος δηλαδή των 4μs, (και όχι ολόκληρου των 9μs) οπότε αν αυτό ισχύει μιλάμε για μέγιστη απόσταση της τάξεως των 400 μέτρων

*Σημείωση*
Σε μικτό περιβάλλον b / g οι σταθμοί g εξαναγκάζονται να χρησιμοποιήσουν μεγαλύτερης διάρκειας χρονοθυρίδες με αποτέλεσμα να μπορούν να έχουν μεγάλη εμβέλεια

Ίσως το turbo Mode (το οποίο καλό είναι να το θεωρήσουμε μη αποδεκτή λύση) μπορεί να πετυχαίνει να δουλέψει μακρύτερα στέλνοντας περισσότερα από ένα πακέτα μαζί και περιμένοντας επιβεβαίωση σε μεγαλύτερο χρονικό περιθώριο. Αν πχ έχουν μεγαλύτερη χρονοθυρίδα από 9μs θα έχουν και καλύτερη εμβέλεια.

Η λύση μπορεί να είναι η μεγέθυνση της χρονοθυρίδας από 9μs σε κάτι άλλο, με αντίστοιχη θυσία στο throughput.
Επειδή όλοι πλέον υλοποιούν το MAC με s/w ίσως τέτοια λύση να βρεθεί

Πιθανότερη λύση όμως ίσως είναι να βρούμε κάποιο proprietary mode που δε θα καλύπτει όμως δύο κανάλια μαζί και το οποίο θα έχει και διαφορετική υλοποίηση του mac οπότε δεν θα έχει αυτούς τους περιορισμούς.

Φαίνεται λοιπόν ακόμα μια αδυναμία του πρωτοκόλλου, το οποίο απέχει πολύ από το να είναι το τέλειο, αφού θα έπρεπε μια ιδανική σχεδίαση να σου δίνει τη δυνατότητα να ανταλλάξεις εμβέλεια για ρυθμό μετάδοσης πειράζοντας το μέγεθος των timers.

----------


## jabarlee

> ... ιδανική σχεδίαση να σου δίνει τη δυνατότητα να ανταλλάξεις εμβέλεια για ρυθμό μετάδοσης πειράζοντας το μέγεθος των timers.


Δηλαδή κάτι ανάλογο με αυτό που έχουν τα cisco bridges όπου δηλώνεις την απόσταση μεταξύ των 2 σημείων, ουσιαστικά επηρρεάζοντας τα timeouts ?

----------


## Achille

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> ... ιδανική σχεδίαση να σου δίνει τη δυνατότητα να ανταλλάξεις εμβέλεια για ρυθμό μετάδοσης πειράζοντας το μέγεθος των timers.
> 
> 
> Δηλαδή κάτι ανάλογο με αυτό που έχουν τα cisco bridges όπου δηλώνεις την απόσταση μεταξύ των 2 σημείων, ουσιαστικά επηρρεάζοντας τα timeouts ?


Το θέμα είναι όμως ότι είναι επίτηδες φτιαγμένα έτσι, για να μην μπορείς να τα χρησιμοποιείς σε εξωτερικούς χώρους.

Δεν είναι bug, είναι feature...

----------


## racer

Σκευτόμουνα πιθανο τρόπο να ξεγελάσουμε τις συσκευες με καποιο spoofing ώς εξής:

Έστω συσκευη Α.
'Εστω καταλυτική συσκευη Β σε απόσταση < 1km με spoofαρισμένο MAC (η και ότι άλλο χρειάζεται) κατα τρόπο ώστε να φαίνεται ίδια με την συσκευή Γ
'Εστω συσκευη Γ σε μεγάλη απόσταση.

Ανάβουμε την Α, ανάβουμε την Γ, ανάβουμε την Β, κάνουνε assoc Α-Β, σβήνουμε την Γ και προσυχόμαστε οτι πλέον δουλεύει Α-Γ ... αυτό χονδρικά. 

Πρέπει να βρούμε (α) τι χρειάζετε να spoofαρουμε και (β) πώς θα το spoofαρουμε  ::

----------


## ysam

Ηλία μάλλον εννοείς ότι σβήνεις την β αλλά αυτά δεν παίζουν.. σύνελθε..

Αααα και Χρόνια Πολλά BTW.

----------


## spirosco

Μηπως ηρθε η στιγμη να ξανανοιξει η ενοτητα (κατα προτιμηση εντος συλλογου) για τους 5?

----------


## MAuVE

> Μηπως ηρθε η στιγμη να ξανανοιξει η ενοτητα (κατα προτιμηση εντος συλλογου) για τους 5?

----------


## papashark

> Μηπως ηρθε η στιγμη να ξανανοιξει η ενοτητα (κατα προτιμηση εντος συλλογου) για τους 5?


Συμφωνώ και εγώ.

Αν και πιστεύω ότι δεν είναι ανάγκη να είναι μέσα στον σύλλογο, καθότι πολλοί κομβούχοι δεν έχουν πρόσβαση στον σύλλογο.


Ακόμα πιστεύω ότι στο σημείο που είμαστε πρέπει να κρατήσουμε το θέμα μακριά από την κοινή θέα για δύο λόγους :
1) Στους 2.4 το τοπίο είναι θολό και παίζουμε με τις λεπτομέρειες με την ΕΕΤΤ, εδώ παίζουμε καθαρά σε απαγορευμένο γήπεδο. Οι δοκιμές μας πρέπει να είναι προσεχτικές.
2) Όσο ακόμα δεν υπάρχει εξοπλισμός στο εμπόριο σε αφθονία, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να κυκλοφωρούν ανεξέλεκτα τοιχόν ανακαλύψεις μας που μπορεί να οφελήσουν άσχετο κόσμο με τα κοινοτικά δύκτια. Ας βγάλουμε πρώτα τα συμπεράσματα μας και μετά.

Περιμένω και από τους άλλους απόψεις.

----------


## nkladakis

Η γνώμη μου είναι όλα τα μέλη του συλλόγου να έχουν πρόσβαση.

----------


## Tenorism

Λόγω καλοκαιρινών υποχρεώσεων μόλις και πήρα χαμπάρι την ενότητα  ::  
Προτείνω να είναι κρυφή η ενότητα για τα 5 γίγα πρώτον γιατί είναι παράνομα τα links και 2ον γιατί θα γίνει ο χαμός που γίνεται και στα 2,4. Έτσι κι αλλιώς για το backbone δεν προορίζεται μόνο?  ::  Δεν βλέπω το λόγο να φαίνεται παραέξω.

----------


## lambrosk

Μια απο τα ίδια με τον Νίκο,
μιας και πολλοί έχουν(με) τέτοιες συσκευές...

----------


## enaon

Να γίνει, αλλά γιατί μέσα στον σύλλογο; 
Το δίκτυο αφορά.. πως δουλεύει ψάχνουμε.

Δεν μπορεί να φτιαχτεί απλά μια ενότητα και όσοι κόμβοι επιθυμούν, να κάνουν ένα post δηλώνοντας το, ώστε κάποιος να τους εντάξει; 

Δηλαδή παιδιά, αν δυο κόμβους πιο κάτω κάνανε δοκιμές με τα χ μηχανήματα και τα έστειλαν στα σκουπίδια, να μην το μάθω εγώ αν δεν είμαι μέλος; Δεν με αφορά το δίκτυο; Να πάω να τα πάρω και εγώ να μάθω που δεν πλήρωσα συνδρομή; (πλήρωσα ¨).

Μήπως ενώ βιώνουμε μια κατάσταση μεταβατική οργανωτικά, ξεχνάμε ότι στόχος έιναι να οργανωθεί το δίκτυο; 

Αυτές οι προσωρινές λύσεις, γίνονται άνετα η κληρονομιά που λέει ο Νίκος για τους επόμενους, αυτό δεν είναι καλό..

----------


## racer

> Ηλία μάλλον εννοείς ότι σβήνεις την β αλλά αυτά δεν παίζουν.. σύνελθε..
> 
> Αααα και Χρόνια Πολλά BTW.


Ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές  :: 

Ναι ενοούσα οτι σβήνεις τη Β. Το φαντάζομαι οτι δε θα παίξει αλλα δε χάνουμε τίποτα να δοκιμάσουμε. Ο Στελιος #1540 ήπε οτι τον έλενχο απόστασης τον κάνει στην αρχή, άρα έχουμε μια πιθανότητα να πάιξει εάν πετύχουμε τις συσκευές να φαίνοντε 100% ίδιες.

----------


## ngia

> Να γίνει, αλλά γιατί μέσα στον σύλλογο; 
> Το δίκτυο αφορά.. πως δουλεύει ψάχνουμε. 
> 
> Δεν μπορεί να φτιαχτεί απλά μια ενότητα και όσοι κόμβοι επιθυμούν, να κάνουν ένα post δηλώνοντας το, ώστε κάποιος να τους εντάξει;


Είναι δύο πράγματα που πρέπει να επιδιώξουμε:
Να υπάρξει καλή διάδοση της πληροφορίας ανάμεσα στους ανθρώπους που ενδιαφέρονται, με στόχο να μην επαναλάβουμε τα λάθη του παρελθόντος, αλλά και μη διάδοση της έξω από το awmn ή πιο σωστά έξω από τις ασύρματες κοινότητες. (όχι γιατί είναι τόσο τρομερή γνώση, αλλά γιατί δεν μπορείς να συζητάς δημόσια για τους 5GHz και για να προστατέψουμε το φάσμα).

Με το να ορίσεις σαν σύνολο για την ενότητα τα μέλη του συλλόγου, δεν επιτυγχάνεις το πρώτο και ούτε αποτρέπεις και το δεύτερο.
Η πρόταση του Σωτήρη μου μοιάζει σαν η προφανής οδός. (αλλά ας μην το πολυκουράσουμε το θέμα και γίνει όπως στο meeting, την πρώτη ώρα εκπομπή πληροφορίας σημείου προς σημείο και σημείου προς σημεία και τη δεύτερη ώρα, εκπομπή πακέτων χωρίς παραλήπτη)

----------


## spirosco

Ας ειναι τελικα μια απλη -για κομβους δικτυου- ενοτητα και με προσβαση σ'ολα τα μελη του συλλογου.
Πιστευω οτι αυτο μας καλυπτει ολους.

Και για να μην το χρονοτριβουμε το θεμα μιας και υπαρχουν σοβαρα θεματα για συζητηση  ::  
μηπως θα μπορουσε καποιος απο τους Achille,paravoid να μερημνησει σχετικα?

----------


## ysam

Μέλη συλλόγου? Εννοείς? 

Είπαμε, δεν είμαστε μέλη συλλόγου..

 ::

----------


## sotiris

Η δικιά μου άποψη (οπως και των υπολοίπων) είναι να γίνει αρχικά μία ενότητα για τα 5,μέχρι εδώ συμφωνούμε όλοι.

να προσπαθήσουμε να βρούμε τις συνθήκες λειτουργία της τώρα,

α) επειδή η όλη φάση με τα 5 είναι (και δεν ξέρουμε για πόσο ακόμα θα είναι),τελείως έξω από νομοθετικά πλαίσια σχετικά με την απελευθέρωσή τους (ουτε καν σαν τους 2.4 δεν είναι), θα πρέπει η ενότητα να γίνει σε όχι δημόσιο τμήμα του φόρουμ.Πιστεύω σε αυτο συμφωνούμε όλοι.

β) η προτασή μου είναι στην ενότητα αυτή να έχουν πρόσβαση όσοι είναι στον σύλλογο, και όσοι δεν είναι στον σύλλογο αλλά έχουν κόμβους σε χρήση ΒΒ, μια που γενικά όλοι συμφωνούμε να δοκιμαστούν οι 5 στο ΒΒ και να γίνει προσπάθεια να μείνει στο ΒΒ.
Πιστεύω ότι έτσι καλύπτονται όλοι όσοι πρέπει.

Μόλις καταλήξουμε στον τρόπο λειτουργίας της ομάδας και στα μέλη που θα την αποτελούν,τότε να γίνει μια ενότητα στο φόρουμ,και να αρχίσει να προχωράει το θέμα,μια που υπάρχουν κομβοι που είναι έτοιμοι για δοκιμές ,πληρούν τους περιορισμούς απόστασης, και μπορούμε να έχουμε αποτελέσματα απο πραγματική χρήση μια που ειναι κομμάτι του ΒΒ.
Είναι βασικό να γίνουν δοκιμές και ειναι βασικό να ανοικτεί μια τέτοια ενότητα στο φόρουμ,γιατί έτσι θα γλυτώσουμε όλοι από λάθη επιλογών στον εξοπλισμό,πρώτα θα δοκιμάσουμε και μετά θα αγοράσουμε.

----------


## ysam

Vote=Vote++

-Γιάννης

----------


## socrates

> Η δικιά μου άποψη (οπως και των υπολοίπων) είναι να γίνει αρχικά μία ενότητα για τα 5,μέχρι εδώ συμφωνούμε όλοι. 
> 
> να προσπαθήσουμε να βρούμε τις συνθήκες λειτουργία της τώρα, 
> 
> α) επειδή η όλη φάση με τα 5 είναι (και δεν ξέρουμε για πόσο ακόμα θα είναι),τελείως έξω από νομοθετικά πλαίσια σχετικά με την απελευθέρωσή τους (ουτε καν σαν τους 2.4 δεν είναι), θα πρέπει η ενότητα να γίνει σε όχι δημόσιο τμήμα του φόρουμ.Πιστεύω σε αυτο συμφωνούμε όλοι. 
> 
> β) η προτασή μου είναι στην ενότητα αυτή να έχουν πρόσβαση όσοι είναι στον σύλλογο, και όσοι δεν είναι στον σύλλογο αλλά έχουν κόμβους σε χρήση ΒΒ, μια που γενικά όλοι συμφωνούμε να δοκιμαστούν οι 5 στο ΒΒ και να γίνει προσπάθεια να μείνει στο ΒΒ. 
> *Πιστεύω ότι έτσι καλύπτονται όλοι όσοι πρέπει.*


Για αρχή εχει συμφωνηθεί να έχουμε μια κλειστή ενότητα... και μένει να συμφωνήσουμε ποιος θα έχει πρόσβαση.

Θεωρώ ότι όλοι συμφωνούμε ότι η συγκεκριμένη γνώση είναι vital για το δίκτυο οπότε δεν αποκλείονται οι κόμβοι που δεν ανοίκουν στον σύλλογο. Δεν έχω ακούσει κάποιον να έχει αντίρηση σε αυτό οπότε το θεωρώ δεδομένο. 

Επομένως η πρόταση μου είναι να ανοιχτεί η κρυφή ενότητα, να δωθεί πρόσβαση σε αυτούς που συμετείχαν στο meeting (οπότε είναι έμπρακτα δεδηλωμένο το ενδιαφέρων τους για την νέα μπάντα) και να γίνει ψηφοφορία εκει για το ποιες θα είναι οι προϋποθέσεις για να έχει κάποιος πρόσβαση.

----------


## spirosco

> Μέλη συλλόγου? Εννοείς?


Μέλη συλλόγου = Ατομα που ανηκουν/εχουν εγγραφει στο συλλογο.




> Είπαμε, δεν είμαστε μέλη συλλόγου..


Μηπως πρεπει να τα γραφουμε και σ'αλλες γλωσσες εκτος απο ελληνικα?




> Ας ειναι τελικα μια απλη *-για κομβους δικτυου-* ενοτητα *και με προσβαση σ'ολα τα μελη του συλλογου*.

----------


## papashark

Για να μην μακριγωρούμε και τρωγόμαστε με τα ρούχα μας (είμαστε και καλοί σε αυτό), να ανακεφαλεώσω :

Κάνουμε κρυφή εντότητα
Μπαίνουν όσοι 
-ήταν στο meeting
-είναι κομβούχοι
-Ζητήσουν να μπουν γιατί ενδιαφέρονται με κάποιο πόστ.
-Είναι στον σύλογο (υπό συζήτηση από κάποιους από εμάς)
Προχωράμε από την κρυφή.

Από ότι έχω καταλάβει το θέμα της συζήτησεις είναι εάν απλά θα έχουν πρόσβαση τα μέλη του συλλόγου έτσι απλά ή όχι.

Ας γράψουν όσοι έχουν αντίρησει να μπουν για να προχωρήσουμε.

Προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι δεν υπάρχει λόγος να έχουν τα μέλη του συλλόγου πρόσβαση, αλλά δεν με χαλάει στο παρόν στάδιο. Αύριο δεν ξέρω....

----------


## ysam

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ysam
> 
> Μέλη συλλόγου? Εννοείς?
> 
> 
> Μέλη συλλόγου = Ατομα που ανηκουν/εχουν εγγραφει στο συλλογο.


Αααα τώρα κατάλαβα... 




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ysam
> 
> Είπαμε, δεν είμαστε μέλη συλλόγου..
> 
> 
> Μηπως πρεπει να τα γραφουμε και σ'αλλες γλωσσες εκτος απο ελληνικα?


Νομίζεις?




> Ας γράψουν όσοι έχουν αντίρησει να μπουν για να προχωρήσουμε.


*Εχω αντίρρηση αν ΔΕΝ μπώ..!!!!!*

-Γιάννης

----------


## ok_computer

Καλα δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι υπαρχει μια ταση για ελιτισμο σε τετοιο βαθμο.

Ειναι τετοιες οι εμφασεις αγοραφοβισμου, μυστικισμου που δεν μπορειτε καν να ορισετε ποιους φοβαστε,ποιους να πεταξετε εξω ,ποιους να χωσετε μεσα. Φαινεται τοσο θολο .που για μενα ομως ειναι απλως η σκονη που σηκωθηκε χωρις καποιο λογο. Αν το σκεφτουμε λογικα θα σταματησει και η σκονη θα κατσει παλι κατω....

Προφανως η γνωση πρεπει να ειναι ελευθερη ,γιατι βαζοντας ορια και στεγανα αρχιζει η αμαθεια και η παραπληροφορηση. Και το εχουμε δει αυτο να λειτουργει , οπου οποιος δεν ξερει στο τελος αγοραζει οτι δει μπροστα του και αυτο καταληγει σε αγορες οπως stella doradus. 
Πριν ξεκινησει ο γνωστικος ολιγαρχισμος ( ετσι το βλεπω εγω) θυμηθειτε τι εχει γινει με την προηγουμενη μπαντα. Ισως μια βραχυπροθεσμη ή μεσοπροθεσμη αποτιμηση βοηθησει να κατανοηθει οτι εχει πει ενα μάτσο ανθρωποι . Οτι μονο οταν ολοι ξερουμε ενα αντικειμενο καλα και ειμαστε καταρτισμενοι μπορουμε να συνυπαρχουμε . Οι μπαντες ειναι σαν μια θαλασσα , ακομα και αν καποιοι δεν ριχνουν τιποτα μεσα μπορει να βρωμισει μονο απο ενα ατομο ή μια ομαδα.
Εκδημοκρατισμος δηλαδη και στις μπαντες Ψωμι , παιδεια , ελευθερια (γνωσης) λεει ενα συνθημα και κανενας δεν το εχει αμφισβητησει. Θελει καποιος;


Καντε μια ενοτητα που μπορουν ολοι οι ενδιαφερομενοι να δουν τι τρεχει. Να καταλαβουν για τα θετικα και αρνητικα της τεχνολογιας. Να μαθυον απο τα λαθη ,αφου η τεχνογνωσια ειναι αρχικη....

----------


## Tenorism

Ωραία. Επειδή αρχίσαμε πάλι και όλοι προτείνουμε από κάτι μήπως να τελειώνουμε με αντιπαραθέσεις-παρεξηγήσεις-flames και να γίνει επιτέλους κρυφή η ενότητα?
Δεν μπορεί να συνεχίσει να είναι φανερή η ενότητα αυτή.
Ας συμμετέχουν αρχικά όσοι ανήκουν στο Σύλλογο και γενικά συμφωνώ με την τελευταία πρόταση του Πάνου. Μην κολλάμε ποιος θα είναι και ποιος δεν θα είναι. Όλες οι κρίσιμες πληροφορίες δεν θα δημοσιευθούν μέσα στην πρώτη μέρα. Ούτε αύριο το πρωί θα κάνουμε όλοι δοκιμές σε a. Είναι πιο σοβαρό το ότι δεν είναι νόμιμη η μπάντα και μπορεί να δίνουμε στόχο συζητώντας έτσι χύμα.

----------


## DiGi

> Ας συμμετέχουν αρχικά όσοι ανήκουν στο Σύλλογο


Tεράστιο λάθος ... by default θα είναι αυτοί που έχουν τουλάχιστον 2 ΒΒ interfaces. Στον "σύλλογο" ορισμένοι είναι μόνο clients.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Δεν βλέπω κάποιο ιδιαίτερο λόγο να γίνει prive η ενότητα...

Τέσπα, σίγουρα προηγούνται όσοι ήταν στο meeting και όσοι διατηρούν ΒΒ links αφού αυτά μας καίνε...

----------


## Billgout

Βάση όλων των άνω απόψεων, δεν βλέπω που μπορώ να βοηθήσω... Εφόσον και δεν πληρώ κιόλλας και τις προυποθέσεις που θέτετε (ΒΒLinks, λάγνο βλέμμα, φιδίσιο κορμί, πτυχίο από το ΜΙΤ κ.α.  ::  ), σας εύχομαι καλή τύχη και αποτελέσματα που θα βοηθήσουν όλους μας. 
....και Ηρεμία

αν θέλετε πάντως, ώς μικρή και τελευταία προσφορά στην ομάδα, η γνώμη μου είναι να κρατήσετε χαμηλούς τόνους στην επικοινωνία και τα συμπερασματά σας, επειδή το νομικό πλαίσιο δεν είναι ξεκάθαρο και οι καιροί πονηροί...  ::  

Τα ξαναλέμε όταν ιδρυθεί η *ομάδα Φασόλια γίγα*ντες..  ::

----------


## MAuVE

Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι στο ποιός θα διαβάζει και στο ποιός όχι.

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν μπορούμε να δράσουμε σαν πειθαρχημένη ομάδα και να τηρήσουμε κάποιους κανόνες που εμείς θα βάλουμε για να περιφρουρήσουμε την μπάντα.
Τελικά θα γίνει ότι έγινε στους 2,4GHz.

Θέλετε ένα σύντομο και πολύ πιθανό σενάριο; 
Ο,τι γνώση προκύψει μπορεί κάλλιστα να τη δούμε μία στιγμή στο αλφαβητάρι με το γνωστό άλλοθι "_αν δεν τα γράφαμε εμείς θα τα έγραφε κάποιος άλλος_"

Αφήστε λοιπόν την μπάντα στην ησυχία της μέχρις ότου αλλάξουν οι συνθήκες.

Το ίδιο κάνουν και οι αρχαιολόγοι όταν ανακαλύπτουν αρχαία που όμως δεν μπορούν να διατηρήσουν στην συνέχεια. 
Τα καταχώνουν (ξανασκεπάζουν με χώμα) μέχρις ότου μπορέσουν να εξασφαλίσουν ότι μετά την ανασκαφή, δεν θα καταστραφούν.

----------


## lambrosk

> *Εχω αντίρρηση αν ΔΕΝ μπώ..!!!!!*
> -Γιάννης


Μαζί σου Γιάννη ! και συμφωνώ με DiGi να συμμετέχουν αυτοί που έχουν τουλάχιστον 2 ΒΒ links και αυτοί που έχουν προοπτικές για ΒΒ links...

Βγάζω έξω φυσικά τον εαυτό μου διότι ακόμα δεν έχω βρεί το χρόνο αλλά μόλις υλοποιήσω θα ζητήσω να συμμετέχω!  ::

----------


## sotiris

> a) επειδή η όλη φάση με τα 5 είναι (και δεν ξέρουμε για πόσο ακόμα θα είναι),τελείως έξω από νομοθετικά πλαίσια σχετικά με την απελευθέρωσή τους (ουτε καν σαν τους 2.4 δεν είναι), θα πρέπει η ενότητα να γίνει σε *όχι δημόσιο τμήμα του φόρουμ*.Πιστεύω σε αυτο συμφωνούμε όλοι. 
> 
> β) η προτασή μου είναι στην ενότητα αυτή να έχουν *πρόσβαση όσοι είναι στον σύλλογο, και όσοι δεν είναι στον σύλλογο αλλά έχουν κόμβους σε χρήση ΒΒ*, μια που γενικά όλοι συμφωνούμε να δοκιμαστούν οι 5 στο ΒΒ και να γίνει προσπάθεια να μείνει στο ΒΒ. 
> Πιστεύω ότι έτσι καλύπτονται όλοι όσοι πρέπει


εγω δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι δεν συμφωνειτε με την παραπανω προταση...εαν υπαρχει καποια αντιρρηση ποια ειναι αυτη?

ή να το θεσω αλλιως,υπαρχει καποιος που διαφωνει στα παραπανω?

----------


## enaon

> ή να το θεσω αλλιως,υπαρχει καποιος που διαφωνει στα παραπανω?


Με τμήματα του bold.. 5 απο τα 5 προηγούμενα post.

----------

> a) επειδή η όλη φάση με τα 5 είναι (και δεν ξέρουμε για πόσο ακόμα θα είναι),τελείως έξω από νομοθετικά πλαίσια σχετικά με την απελευθέρωσή τους (ουτε καν σαν τους 2.4 δεν είναι), θα πρέπει η ενότητα να γίνει σε *όχι δημόσιο τμήμα του φόρουμ*.Πιστεύω σε αυτο συμφωνούμε όλοι. 
> 
> β) η προτασή μου είναι στην ενότητα αυτή να έχουν *πρόσβαση όσοι είναι στον σύλλογο, και όσοι δεν είναι στον σύλλογο αλλά έχουν κόμβους σε χρήση ΒΒ*, μια που γενικά όλοι συμφωνούμε να δοκιμαστούν οι 5 στο ΒΒ και να γίνει προσπάθεια να μείνει στο ΒΒ. 
> Πιστεύω ότι έτσι καλύπτονται όλοι όσοι πρέπει
> 
> 
> εγω δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι δεν συμφωνειτε με την παραπανω προταση...εαν υπαρχει καποια αντιρρηση ποια ειναι αυτη?
> 
> ή να το θεσω αλλιως,υπαρχει καποιος που διαφωνει στα παραπανω?


Θα μου επιτρέψεις να διαφωνήσω.

Το γεγονός ότι κάτι είναι έξω απο τα νομοθετικά πλάισια όσον αφορά την εφαρμογή του, δεν σημαίνει ότι απαγορεύεται η συζήτηση γιαυτό.

Επίσης στην περίπτωση που υπάρχει νομοθετικό πλάισιο που απαγορεύει την συζήτηση για κάποιο θέμα, το γεγονός ότι θα το έχετε σε κρυφό μέρος δεν το νομιμοποιεί, αντίθετα πιστεύω ότι βάζει σε ακόμα μεγαλύτερο κίνδυνο αυτούς που έχουν το φόρουμ (παράνομη συζήτηση ΚΑΙ σύσταση συμμορίας)

Κατα συνέπεια η κρυφή ενότητα δεν εξυπηρετεί τίποτα, εκτός από το να δημιουργήσει μια ελιτιστική ομάδα που θα κατέχει γνώση κρυφή από τον πολύ κόσμο. Η κρυφή γνώση είναι τακτική των εμπορικών εταιριών και δεν συνάδει με τους σκοπούς ενός μη κερδοσκοπικού συλλόγου. 

Ακολουθώντας την παράλογη "λογική" σου θα πρέπει να φτιαχτούν κρυφές ενότητές και για άλλα παράνομα θέματα τότε... (Warez, Serials, εκπομπή σε ακόμα πιό "ύποπτες" συχνότητες" κ.λ.π κ.λ.π)  ::

----------


## sotiris

Ας το παρουμε απο την αρχη,μηπως και βγει καποια ακρη.

1./. η ενοτητα πρεπει να ειναι κλειστη (κρυφη) και τελος παντων να μην ειναι δημοσια,και αυτο επειδη δεν υπαρχει κανενα νομικο πλαισιο γυρω απο την ελευθερη χρηση της. (μεταφορικα μπορουμε να το δουμε κατι σαν warez)
σωστο ή λαθος;

2./. προσβαση στην κρυφη αυτη ενοτητα (κατα την γνωμη μου) πρεπει να εχουν:
α) οσοι εχουν ΒΒ κομβους,αφου εκει θα χρησιμοποιηθει εαν ειναι η νεα μπαντα.
σωστο ή λαθος;

β) οσοι ειναι στον συλλογο ,αφου για να μπεις στον συλλογο εχεις ηδη ΒΒ κομβο.
σωστο ή λαθος;

----------


## dti

> β) οσοι ειναι στον συλλογο ,*αφου για να μπεις στον συλλογο εχεις ηδη ΒΒ κομβο*.
> σωστο ή λαθος;


Αυτό δεν ισχύει πλέον (αν και κατά τη γνώμη μου θά 'πρεπε να ακολουθείται τουλάχιστον αυτό που λέει το Καταστατικό , δηλαδή σύσταση από 2 μέλη...)

----------


## sotiris

> Θα μου επιτρέψεις να διαφωνήσω.


φυσικα,εδω συζητηση κανουμε.




> Το γεγονός ότι κάτι είναι έξω απο τα νομοθετικά πλάισια όσον αφορά την εφαρμογή του, δεν σημαίνει ότι απαγορεύεται η συζήτηση γιαυτό.


η συζητηση δεν απαγορευεται,αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι θα θεωρεις οτι ειναι εξυπνο να γραφουμε ποιοι κομβοι εχουν λινκ στα 5,που ειναι αυτοι,που γινονται δοκιμες κλπ κλπ...ειναι σαν να λες που εισαι για να σε πιασουν...




> Επίσης στην περίπτωση που υπάρχει νομοθετικό πλάισιο που απαγορεύει την συζήτηση για κάποιο θέμα, το γεγονός ότι θα το έχετε σε κρυφό μέρος δεν το νομιμοποιεί, αντίθετα πιστεύω ότι βάζει σε ακόμα μεγαλύτερο κίνδυνο αυτούς που έχουν το φόρουμ (παράνομη συζήτηση ΚΑΙ σύσταση συμμορίας)


η συζητηση δεν απαγορευται,οι παραξεις δεν επιτρεπονται.




> Κατα συνέπεια η κρυφή ενότητα δεν εξυπηρετεί τίποτα, εκτός από το να δημιουργήσει μια ελιτιστική ομάδα που θα κατέχει γνώση κρυφή από τον πολύ κόσμο. Η κρυφή γνώση είναι τακτική των εμπορικών εταιριών και δεν συνάδει με τους σκοπούς ενός μη κερδοσκοπικού συλλόγου.


δεν ειναι κρυφη η γνωση,ειναι ανοικτη σε οσους ενδιαφερονται,σε οσους εχουν καποιο ΒΒ....διαφορετικα εαν καποιος δεν εχει κανενα λινκ τοτε τι την θελει αυτην την γνωση; και εαν την θελει ετσι απλα σαν γενικη γνωση,ας την αποκτησει απο το google.
το ιδιο ισχυει και για αυτους που εχουν εμπορικους σκοπους.
το δημοσιο φορουμ το βλεπουν καθημερινα ενα σωρο ανθρωποι,μελη του φορουμ,μελη του δικτυου,μελη του συλλογου,ανθρωποι που εχουν σχετικες εταιριες,δημοσια οργανα κλπ





> Ακολουθώντας την παράλογη "λογική" σου θα πρέπει να φτιαχτούν κρυφές ενότητές και για άλλα παράνομα θέματα τότε... (Warez, Serials, εκπομπή σε ακόμα πιό "ύποπτες" συχνότητες" κ.λ.π κ.λ.π)


εαν η ενοτητα ειναι ανοικτη,τοτε θα ειναι το ιδιο σαν να μιλαμε (και να κανουμε) για κατι αλλο εξισου παρανομο ,οπως τα warez....και τα δυο παρανομα ειναι...και να στησεις λινκ στα 5 και να ανταλλαξεις αρχεια.
ομως, οπως θα εχεις δει και εσυ στο ιντερνετ υπαρχουν εκατονταδες σελιδες με παρανομο λογισμικο,αλλα δεν εχει ανοιξει καμια σε δημοσιο σερβερ της microsoft ή της bsa...ολες υπαρχουν σε private περιβαλλον.

----------


## papashark

> Θα μου επιτρέψεις να διαφωνήσω.
> ...
> ...
> ...


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για το μήνυμα σου.

Ο τρίτος λόγος που θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει κρυφή ενότητα είναι περιπτώσεις σαν την δική σου.

*Γράφτηκες χθες, και σήμερα στο πρώτο σου κιόλας μήνυμα, ήρθες να εκφράσεις την γνώμη σου χωρίς να ξέρεις τα "δεδομένα", αλλά ουτέ καν την περίπτωση ολόκληρη.*

Χρησιμοποίησες το "σύσταση συμμορίας" το οποίο ίσως να προκαλεί γέλοιο σε άλλους, αλλά ίσως και κάποιους να τους προσβάλει. Πάντως το "παράνομη συζήτηση" προκαλεί γέλοιο, καθότι δεν υπάρχουν παράνομες συζητήσεις, η ελευθερία λόγου έχει κατεχυρωθή συνταγματικά εδώ και πολλά χρόνια.....

Η αυτοσυγκράτηση από τα νέα μέλη, καθώς και κάποιες φορές η έλλειψη σοβαρότητας λόγου της νεαράς ηλικίας συνήθως, είναι εμφανή σε σοβαρές συζητήσεις όπου η ανάμηξη τους προκαλεί απλά θόρυβο στην γενικότερη συζήτηση. 

Όχι ότι δεν υπάρχουν νέα μέλη που έχουν ικανότητες και θα προσφέρουν πολλά (ίσως και περισσότερα από τα παλιά μέλη), αλλά η διαφορά τους από τον μέσο όρο είναι τόσο μεγάλη που ευτυχώς φαίνονται από μακριά.....



@ΜΑuVE

Η έλλειψη οργάνωσης και πειθαρχίας είναι ανέκδοτο εδώ μέσα.... Ο εγωϊσμός κάποιον από εμάς δεν μπορεί να συγκρατηθεί με τίποτα. 
Το γεγονός ότι ένα μεγάλο μέρος των μελών δεν έχουν πάει ακόμα φαντάροι είναι χαρακτηριστικό δείγμα.......

@Αll

Δεν θα το συζητάμε για πάντα, μέχρι την Παρασκευή να έχουμε πάρει μια απόφαση......

----------


## ysam

Εγώ πάντος μετά από όλα αυτά θα ήθελα να συμμετέχω ανενεργά. Αν πάλι δεν θέλετε γιατί δεν είμαι μέλος, δεν έχω καλό παρουσιαστηκό η ότιδείποτε άλλο μπορει κάποιος να πει τότε fine by me θα τα μαθαίνω από άλλους τι να κάνουμε.. 

και θα ξαναπώ μία ακόμα φορά γιατί μάλλον δεν το κατάλαβαν μερικοί. 

1> Οι συχνότητες είναι για όλους, δεν μπορούμε να τις προστατέψουμε από τους "άλλους" γιαυτό "enjoy it while it lasts" γιατί πάντα θα υπάρχουν πορτοκαλιές που κάνουν άλλα πορτοκάλια.. 

2> Πάντα μπορεί να πάρει κάποιος άδεια χρήσης μίας συχνότητας ακόμα και αν αυτή δεν ανοίκει σε κανένα νομοθετικό πλαίσιο. Απλά και τεκμηριομένα θα κάνει την δηλωσή του και θα πάρει την αδειά του μέχρι να ελευθερωθεί το φάσμα.

Peace!!!

-Γιάννης

----------


## MAuVE

> θα ήθελα να συμμετέχω ανενεργά.


Νεολογισμός και δαύτος !!!!

----------


## ysam

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ysam
> 
> θα ήθελα να συμμετέχω ανενεργά.
> 
> 
> Νεολογισμός και δαύτος !!!!


Αμ πως..  ::

----------


## socrates

Παιδιά το κουράσαμε! Συμφωνώ στο χρονικό περιθώριο που έθεσε ο Πάνος. Μέχρι την Παρασκευή πρέπει να έχουμε αποφασίσει.

----------


## Ifaistos

Αν μέχρι την Παρασκευή  ::   ::   ::  δεν βρεθεί λύση για το που θα *ΣΥΖΗΤΑΜΕ*  ::   ::   ::  (ύμαρτον) εγώ θα συμφωνήσω με τον Mauve  ::   ::   ::  
Να ανοίξουμε ένα λάκο, να τα ρίξουμε μέσα (άντε βρε θα ρίξω και το αλφαβητάρι για να έχουν να διαβάζουν οι αρχαιολόγοι κάτι), να τα κουκουλώσουμε και μετά να αρχίσουμε να τα ποτίζουμε....
Ποιός ξέρει μπορεί να ξεφυτρώσει κανάς ιστός , με feeder για τους 5 Ghz, με software, drivers κλπ που να φτάνει μέχρι τα σύνεφα  ::  
Μια και ως γνωστόν όλα τα...παραμύθια  ::  έχουν χαρούμενη κατάληξη

Αν πάλι δεν φυτρώσει τίποτα... ε μην ανησυχήται.... θα έρθουν οι αρχαιολόγοι  ::  




> Άμα ποτέ καταφέρουμε να συνενοηθούμε για...οτιδήποτε... εγώ θα βάλω slackware


Το μόνο καλό της υπόθεσης είναι... ότι δεν θα βάλω slackware  ::

----------


## papashark

Η ανάγκη για κάποια πράγματα να μην είναι φόρα παρτίδα κυρίως λόγο του νομίμου των πράξεων, είναι πιστεύω αποδεκτή από όλους. 

Για να καλύψουμε την ανάγκη αυτή πρέπει να κάνουμε κάποια πράξη, η οποία μπορεί να μην είναι τις απολύτου αρεσκείας μας, θα πρέπει όμως να υποχωρήσουμε, να συμβιβαστούμε, προκειμένου να πετύχουμε τον απότερο στόχο μας. 

Έτσι καταλαβαίνω ότι για πολλούς από εσάς, η λέξη "κρυφή ενότητα" είναι κόκκινο πανί, αλλά θέλω να πιστεύω ότι και εσείς καταλαβαίνετε ότι υπάρχη ανάγκη για κρυφή ενότητα. 

Υπάρχουν πάντα σε μία πράξη αρνητικά και θετικά. Αυτό που σας ζητώ είναι να σκέφτεστε και να ζυγίζετε και τα δύο και να μην είσαστε δογματικοί στην άποψη σας. 


Προσωπικά έχω απογοητευεί από τον δογματισμό ορισμένων, και την έλλειψη θέλησης συμβιβασμού. 

Θα κάνω μια ακόμα προσπάθεια με μια πρόταση, αν και έχω απογοητευτεί. 

 ::  Η ενότητα θα ξεκινήσει με κάποιους από αυτούς που συμμετείχαν στο meeting (ως απόδειξη ενδιαφέροντος). 
 ::  Θα μπουν στην ενότητα οι κάτοχοι 2ΒΒ λινκς 
 ::  Θα φτιαχτεί 5μελής επιτροπή που θα εξετάζει κατά περίπτωση αιτήσης του υπόλοιπου κόσμου που θέλει να μπει (αφού δίνει ένα σύντομο βιογραφικό είμαι ο τάδε/νοδε#/γνώσειςΧ/κλπ) 
 ::  Θα μπουν ένας ή δύο από κάθε άλλο κοινοτικό δίκτυο, κατά προτίμησει "τεχνικοί" 
 ::  Θα υπάρξη συντονιστής ομάδας για να προχωράει η ομάδα πιο γρήγορα. 
 ::  Θα υπάρχουν συναντήσεις εργασίας για την ομάδα με τον κύριο κορμό της ομάδας (όχι ανοιχτές με όλο τον κόσμο) 
 ::  Θα υπάρχουν ανοιχτές συναντήσεις της ομάδας με όλο τον κόσμο για ενημέρωση τους. 

Θεωρώ ότι αυτή είναι μία από τις τελευταίες ευκαιρίες να δίξουμε ότι μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι οργανωμένα, κάθε φορά, σε κάθε προσπάθεια, κάποιος από εμάς με τον εγωισμό του και την στενοκεφαλιά του, καταφέρνει να κάνει μπάχαλο την εκάστοτε προσπάθεια, και να απογητεύονται όλο και ποιό πολλοί. 

Πριν απαντήσετε λοιπόν, σκεφτείτε καλά τι θα γράψετε, και πνίχτε λίγο από τον εγωισμό σας.

----------


## spirosco

> Το μόνο καλό της υπόθεσης είναι... ότι δεν θα βάλω slackware


Μπα που να σου καει το dns ρε...  ::

----------


## Capvar

Βασικά αν "θαφτεί", όποιοι ενδιαφέρονται να τη δοκιμάσουν θα το κάνουν, οπότε ουσιαστικά θα θαφτεί μια συλλογική προσπάθεια εξερεύνησης των 5G, όχι γενικά η εξερεύνηση των 5G

Καλά τα λέει ο papashark, ας προχωρήσει, μην κολλάει τί είπε ο ένας ή ο άλλος.

----------

